# England Premier league 17-21 March



## OddsPoster (Mar 15, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
17 Mar 17:00 Wigan Athletic - West Bromwich Albion 2.70 3.20 2.63 +129  
17 Mar 17:00 Fulham FC - Swansea City 1.87 3.40 4.30 +148  
18 Mar 15:30 Wolverhampton Wanderers - Manchester United 9.00 4.60 1.36 +159  
18 Mar 18:00 Newcastle United - Norwich City 1.80 3.50 4.50 +156  
19 Mar 22:00 Manchester City - Chelsea FC 1.83 3.40 4.50 +148  
20 Mar 21:45 Aston Villa - Bolton Wanderers 1.77 3.60 4.55 +151  
20 Mar 22:00 Blackburn Rovers - Sunderland AFC 2.50 3.30 2.80 +146  
21 Mar 21:45 Tottenham Hotspur - Stoke City 1.42 4.30 8.00 +159  
21 Mar 21:45 Manchester City - Chelsea FC 1.85 3.40 4.40 +150  
21 Mar 22:00 Queens Park Rangers - Liverpool FC 4.40 3.40 1.85 +148  
21 Mar 22:00 Everton FC - Arsenal FC 2.85 3.30 2.45 +147


----------



## markvighan (Mar 16, 2012)

Man U v Wolves
Manchester United may be out of the Europa League but their priority is the title race and they can move five points clear of Manchester City by beating Wolves on Sunday.
Wolves have very little going for them at the moment with just two goals in their last three matches and they have drawn blanks in their last two Premier League outings. Their defence is atrocious with 21 leaked in six games and it is difficult to make a case for them to even manage a point. 
Verdict Man Utd to win
Source of the stats: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17330272


----------



## tip74 (Mar 17, 2012)

Everton v Sunderland
Everton: Gibson
Sunderland: Cattermole, Sessegnon, Westwood, Brown, Bramble

My pick: 1


----------



## tip74 (Mar 17, 2012)

Chelsea v Leicester
Injuries & suspensions
Chelsea: -
Leicester: Konchesky, Waghorn, King, Vassell
Hosts should not interrupt winning streak against Championship team, especially because have all players available.

My pick: 1 odds 1.25 bet365


----------



## tip74 (Mar 19, 2012)

Injuries & suspensions
Blackburn v Sunderland
Blackburn: Orr, Salgado
Sunderland: Cattermole, Sessegnon, Westwood, Brown, Bramble

My pick: 1 odds 2.40 bet365


----------



## tip74 (Mar 20, 2012)

Everton v Arsenal
Injuries & suspensions
Everton: Gibson
Arsenal: Diaby, Squillaci, Coquelin, Mertesacker, Frimpong
My pick: 1X odds 1.57 bet365


----------

